# Hotgolf



## hacker_al (Oct 1, 2015)

Big thumbs up for Hotgolf.  Alex is very helpful and knowledgeable.

Great prices and delivered super quick.

Very pleased and will definitely be using again.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 1, 2015)

Is that the HOTGOLF based in Frodham, Cheshire? If so, I've used them and was more than impressed with their prices and attitudes..


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 1, 2015)

I've used them too and not a bad word to say.


----------



## hacker_al (Oct 2, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Is that the HOTGOLF based in Frodham, Cheshire? If so, I've used them and was more than impressed with their prices and attitudes..
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's the one


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 4, 2015)

Similar dealings here.... Some great deals....


----------

